# Blue color Auric Chloride ? What happen



## oef62nd (Apr 11, 2009)

I use the AP method to refine some cpu's pins and fingers..there was some black film in solution....clean off gold folds with hcl and hot water then hcl/colorox but the auric chloride came out blue not yellow..?? Try to drop the gold with SMB still have just the blue Auric chloride ? no gold mud....How to fix..???? 


Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,

The film is curious but may have been from the mixture of items that you stripped. It could be anything from an aluminum compound to a film coating that is found on some items. This is a good example of why I recommend processing like items in a single batch. Mixing and matching can lead to many possible unknowns.

Do you have a photo of the mystery black substance?

The blue color in your foils is likely copper that was not removed by your wash process. When washing it is not enough to rinse with HCl and then water, you must wash the foils until the rinse water is 100% free of color and the HCl does not darken when added to the foils. Think of it like scrubbing a dirty pan. Just a quick rinse with soap is not always good enough to remove the grime from the pan. You need to wash it until it is 100% clean.

You can add solid copper to cement the gold out and start over. The cemented gold will be very dark brown or possibly even black, a sign that it is contaminated. Rinse the cemented powder three times in hot water, a boil in HCl, a few rinses in water, and finally red heat incineration (don't melt it!). Finally, dissolve it again and your solution should be golden yellow to red-orange depending on the amount of dissolved gold in the solution.

How much material did you process?

Steve


----------



## oef62nd (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help...

1. Need the solid copper to solution. ( there is smb in it that's ok )

2. Gold will drop then clean the gold power....

3. Always keep the same things togeter when refining....Nice


TPWGTKHA


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 12, 2009)

The photo looks to me (could be the lighting) to have a very thin layer of gold powder on the bottom rim. You may have already precipitated the gold with your SMB and just don't realize it due to the small amount.

How much material did you process?

This is when you need to use stannous chloride to tell you what, if anything is remaining in the solution.

If the solution is barren, there is no need to waste your time performing the steps I mentioned above.

Steve


----------



## oef62nd (Apr 14, 2009)

Got the gold power out......Thanks

will post pic of the gold button soon


Once again Thanks


----------



## butcher (Apr 17, 2009)

save that piece of plumblng elbow it is probably gold plated now.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 17, 2009)

It is very unpredictable to direct heat a measuring cup. You would be better off with a second hand coffee pot.


----------

